# Thanks



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I just got off my state college internet football board and it is a disgrace.....no one can ever be happy or pleased about anything. Always some sort of discord somewhere win or lose......and the language is that of inbred heathens.

That brings me to Haytalk....one of the most civil internet shared information centers that I have ever found. Thank you fellas, thank you Jim Brown for founding, but again, thank you fellas. We have a occasional hit and run spammer, but that is about the extent of it. We all can grouse on occasion, but it always passes. I am grateful for being associated with my forage friends. Pat yourself on the back fellas, you are the kind of folk that will keep our country from failure.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

That's part of the reason I've stayed here. I've seen & been on some other forums that always has somebody getting a pi$$y attitude, & it's tolerated. Or somebody asks a simple question, & are made to feel like a real dope, instead of teaching them. 1 or 2 can say or post anything they want, & it's OK, but say it's not appropriate & you get chastised. I'll also ad a

"THANK YOU" to all of the civil Educators (and students) here.

LONG LIVE HAYTALK!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Always enjoyed this forum, I'm sure they want dooleys head on a stick in tn. Maybe they could get lane kiffen back after he screws up USC, or has he already been axed from there?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I second the thanks. Although I somehow may not follow every inch of advice I get here, I appreciate it all. I always thank you all. I will one day make a profit. Just not today.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

It is nice to be able to read a forum where where folks have the vocabulary to communicate with out the need for profanity.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've found this forum to be fun and informative also. I used to take part in a Realtor forum and man you never knew what kind of attitude you would get on there. But we are all farmers and for the most part I haven't met a farmer I didn't like. I've really enjoyed learning how folks in other parts of the country make hay.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am the senior Mod on a 50,000 member horse forum. I like to come here to enjoy myself, learn, share and not have to work. I know it is a full time job dealing with spammers, the x rated junk always trying to sneak in and the trolls.
I am always glad when summer vacations start each Fall and the bored kids once again have a routine.
Keeping a forum PG 13 is not an easy task and much appreciated.
It says a lot about the members we have here as well as the administration.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Always enjoyed this forum, I'm sure they want dooleys head on a stick in tn. Maybe they could get lane kiffen back after he screws up USC, or has he already been axed from there?


Some do want Derek out, but many don't....find him a refreshing change from the stereo-typical coach, but he must win. The average fan on the sports boards have become just unbearable to the point where I am reluctant to even go there....nothing but rants all the time.

Regards, Mike


----------

